# Fall down seven times ...



## Flea (Jul 30, 2011)

Just because it can never be said enough.  It doesn't get much better than this:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 31, 2011)

Very sound advice ... even though for some of us we seem to spend more time picking ourselves up than actually going anywhere .

I love those old musicals too - right from when I was young.  Back then I might not have appreciated the music and dancing as much but I have fond memories of rainy days in the summer holidays, spent 'trapped' in the house {I was not much of an 'indoors child :lol:}, being made more bearable by Fred, Ginger,Frank, Dean and Gene.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2011)

As long as you get up at least one time more than you fall down&#8230; you&#8217;re doing ok


----------

